# Anyone tried this cereal?



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 5, 2008)

.

Got this in an email from a friend....



> They said it would taste any way I wanted, and indeed, it
> was sweet going down but made me throw up later...


----------



## Richard King (Feb 5, 2008)

I used to be hooked on that stuff.

Then I got healthy.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 5, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> .
> 
> Got this in an email from a friend....
> 
> ...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 6, 2008)

Richard King said:


> I used to be hooked on that stuff.
> 
> Then I got healthy.



 Me too!


----------



## Grymir (Feb 6, 2008)

I gotta bump this, it's just to good. Mega Dittos y'all.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 6, 2008)

Shouldn't that be a daisy-shape? You know, he loves me, he loves me not, he loves me...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 6, 2008)

Ha, great one Meg!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 7, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Shouldn't that be a daisy-shape? You know, he loves me, he loves me not, he loves me...



But wouldn't the daisy be on man's side of the relationship. Afterall, the Dispensational god is the god of love. He loves everyone. So wouldn't it be, i love him, i love him not....?

Just wondering......


----------



## Grymir (Feb 7, 2008)

Ahh! Great in-depth theological analysis. I love it!!


----------

